# People who moan that its hot....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just fucking deal with it, or better still fuck off to the north pole!

We get enough shit weather in this country, so you should be fucking grateful, however, the first sign of a bit of sun and it's "its too hot isn't it".

twats


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Agree entirely Kev! It will be pissing down in a couple of weeks then the same people will be saying "Well that was summer then!"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I agree. Miserable cunts. This weather's fucking brilliant. I had the day off yesterday and sat in the pub all day (well, outside. Another good thing about London). Might do the same tomorrow.
I wish it was like this all the time.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Absofuckinglutely. 8)

Just off to the coast.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't mind the heat outside. In fact I love it. I just like to be able to get out of it when I'm at work.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck..........then it is a duck.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Just fucking deal with it, or better still fuck off to the north pole!
> 
> We get enough shit weather in this country, so you should be fucking grateful, however, the first sign of a bit of sun and it's "its too hot isn't it".
> 
> twats Â


Twats is an understatement!! How can they be so fucking stupid?

I mean just watching the women wearing tiny tops without bras and tiny skirts with sandals makes it worth the sweating!! Great oggling opportunities!! ;D ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah!!!

Fuck that shit!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah!!!
> 
> Fuck that shit!!!


You like fucking shit??? Does this relate to anal sex somehow? ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:-X :-X


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> You like fucking shit??? Does this relate to anal sex somehow? Â ;D ;D


lmao!!!!!!!!! 
;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sooner or later it always comes back to anal sex with you eh?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It was only a naive question!! ;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

watch him turn the windows XP thread to anal sex... 

why do so many people drive around in convertibles with their roofs up in this weather? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Windows XP drives me anal!! 

Because it is very hot people keep the car closed and switch on the air conditioning! They don't want to get heat stroke!


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Nick are they bald?? could be because of burning of the scalp....

Please Mr.V no sexual innuendo's for my post, thx


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I tell you what though, regardless of anal sex today was a bloody scorcher don't you think?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I tell you what though, regardless of anal sex today was a bloody scorcher don't you think?


It was OK  8)


----------

